# Which router bit.



## Beanz (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi
I was wondering what type of bit would be best to use with a homemade Box-joint Jig.I am in the process of building a jig now.

Regards
Heinz


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Can't help you Heinz but I'm sure somebody will come across this thread and give you a hand.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Some will say a straight bit, some will say a spiral. Either one works. Some will even say table saw blade.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Heinz, as Chuck said you can use either a straight bit or a spiral bit. I think you are best off buying a solid carbide spiral up cut bit; this will provide much longer service before sharpening is required. There is a difference in the cutting action between a straight bit which chops or scrapes the material away and a spiral which slices it away. Most situations work fine with a straight bit but you will get a slightly cleaner cut with a spiral and for a decorative joint this is just what you want.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Heinz, I make my own box-joint jigs and I always use carbide spiral bits. Or as folks have suggested use a table saw. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## Speyerer (Aug 21, 2009)

*Down cut spiral bit*

I use a down cut carbide spiral bit with excellent results.


----------



## Beanz (Jan 10, 2014)

Mike said:


> Heinz, as Chuck said you can use either a straight bit or a spiral bit. I think you are best off buying a solid carbide spiral up cut bit; this will provide much longer service before sharpening is required. There is a difference in the cutting action between a straight bit which chops or scrapes the material away and a spiral which slices it away. Most situations work fine with a straight bit but you will get a slightly cleaner cut with a spiral and for a decorative joint this is just what you want.


Hi Mike
Sounds like I will try a Spiral Upcut Bit, just a shame there pricy here in Aus(about $40).Have seen quite a few table saw jigs that look good,but don't have one.Thanks to everyone for the input.
Regards , Heinz.


----------



## Beanz (Jan 10, 2014)

kywoodchopper said:


> Hi Heinz, I make my own box-joint jigs and I always use carbide spiral bits. Or as folks have suggested use a table saw. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


Hi Malcolm
I was wondering which jig type you are using , and I like your Boxes .Would be pretty happy with results like that.
Regards , Heinz


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Heinz, while the solid carbide spiral upcut bits are pricey they usually last 4-5 times longer so that offsets the cost.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Heinz, I purchased an I-Box jig that is made by Incra, but before I assembled it I realized it would not do what I wanted. I think it is great for making matching joints with either a router or tablesaw, but I wanted to have one joint 3/16" wide and the other 1/2" wide. I contracted Incra and I was told their jig only makes equal spacing joints and is made for the general public. I was told that I wasn't the general public. I have since made my own jigs. I mounted two routers and each have their own jig. I made 50 or so boxes in the past several months. Let me know if you have further questions. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------

